# Which attenuator do you recommend for 6505?



## venndi (Nov 8, 2015)

Hello!

My room is small, so I really can't get the volume higher than 1, usually use at 0.5-0.75, its sound good also, but at higher volume will be better I think. At volume 1 I feel that is too much for my ears. So I decided, that I'll buy an attenuator. I have pulled out two power tubes, so now is 60W. The cabinet mesa rectifier 2x12, 8 OHM. The amp is set to 4 ohm, becouse I pull out two power tubes.
I found Weber mini 25W. Should I buy now 4 or 8ohm attenuator?
Hot Plate? : http://www.ebay.de/itm/Power-Soak-Attenuator-Hot-Plate-Tom-Scholz-Vintage-rar-Super-Sound-Bj-1981-/191728010480?hash=item2ca3e144f0:gaQAAOSwo0JWNMag
SPL? : http://www.ebay.de/itm/SPL-Reducer-Tonehunter-Leistungsreduzierer-Power-Soak-/262131189750?hash=item3d083c87f6:g:aE8AAOSw~bFWInRI

How much db should I reduce, that I can run the amp at 2.5-3? I read that the 5150's are best from 2-3 volume.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Nov 8, 2015)

why have it then when you can't even turn it up to 1? why not just get the peavey vyper 2 amp that has a brutal 6505 setting in it, and you can turn it as low or high as you want and still keep the same tone?

Yes it's a cheaper digital modeler amp that may .... the bed indefinitley, but the good thing about it being cheap is that it's inexpensive. but the tone I get is brutal and sounds great for what it is. I would record with it it sounds that good.


----------



## MYGFH (Nov 8, 2015)

I had my 6505+ for years. I have just bought a house this past summer. That was the fisrt time I really heard the thing. I tried tons of options, attentor, pulling 2 of the power tubes, 1x12 cab, turning the bass/resonance all the way down. it was always too loud if you are sharing a wall. I recently got a Engl Fireball 100 and it sounds great at low volume.


----------



## venndi (Nov 9, 2015)

When I play at volume 1, then where I stay or sit, the mobilephone show me 85-90db, but yeah, it's just a ....in app an android...I tried a few noise meter, some shows 70 some 80 and some 90 db. I read that after 90 db you can .... up your ears.
Decibel meters like VOLTCRAFT SL-200 is good to chek out the loudness? At the website is wrote, that the accuracy is ± 1.5 dB (94 dB/1 kHz)...what about 4-5kHz? The accuary will be some +-2,3db?


----------



## P-Ride (Nov 9, 2015)

We have a Peavey 6505+ and an Orange 4x12".

It's great - in the studio, on a large industrial estate.

At home, I use an iPad with Amplitube, running into my soundcard and KRK monitors.


----------



## venndi (Nov 9, 2015)

Ill put it in another room, and open the two door, which are paralell, I'll give it a try 
But again, are these db meters good to make a decibel test?


----------



## Bearitone (Nov 10, 2015)

A peavey vyper cannot compare to a 6505 120 watt head ever. I would way rather have an attenuator.

Try a THD HotPlate


----------



## P-Ride (Nov 10, 2015)

A bicycle can no way compare to a BMW M4.

But it's just not worth the hassle of getting the BMW out, to drive 300 meters to the newsagents.

When I'm at home, I'm practicing guitar to improve; a hotplated 6505 would make that activity significantly less convenient and practical. It would waste space where I could put something useful, like a bookcase or piece of art.

Having a 120W tube head at home that you can't turn past 1W and attenuating it downwards is absolutely mental. It's one of the silliest things I've ever heard.

Aside from the heat, the size, the standby time and the cost, it won't push those 12 inch speakers like it would at its designed volume, so it won't sound like a quiet, cranked 6505; because it's not pushing much air.

A good VST through studio monitors will sound more like a cranked 6505, than a castrated 6505 on speakers it can't push will.

It's like buying a BMW M4 for a teenager, then putting a tonne of concrete in the boot so they can't drive it fast - it's simply the wrong car for the job.

I bought a 100W valve amp when I was 19 and discovered how unusable it was at home, so got a POD, then moved onto VSTs for nearly ten years, before I got my first contract aged 29.

We now - finally - have a studio where we can keep a Peavey 6505 and crank it to something useable for recording.

My home setup is still an iPad or Mac, running into a soundcard and studio monitors. And what a flexible, useable and practical setup that is!

If I become a millionaire tomorrow, I still wouldn't own a tube amp at home, whilst I have any neighbours; they're for studios and gigging.


----------



## venndi (Nov 10, 2015)

It's not all clear for you guys, sorry, I'll explain here waht is the situation.

So, at the most, the 6505 is in my room, I live with my parents...I sometime put in the living room, so, there I push to 2-3 volume(which is the best tone), there I can, becouse the room is much bigger, but of course can't always be there...second, I use it for recording, and for practicing with a band. No way, that I'll sell it. I'm thinking about buying earplugs, or some attenuator.
I found the elacin earplugs, there are 2 "serious" version, one is 70 euro, the other is 150 euro. On thomann site, the 150 version have all 5 stars, okay there is only 10 reviewers, the 70 euro version have also some 4.8 stars from 5. Not bad. Maybe its a better than buying an attenuator,it will be a cheaper, than some used attenuator. With neighbours I have no problem. I just won't lose my hearing.


----------



## P-Ride (Nov 10, 2015)

If you're using it with a band, then great, keep it.

I'd use the attenuation money to buy (or go towards) an iPad (or similar device), an Apogee Jam input and run amplitube instead.

You can plug into HiFi speakers, or get monitors and you'll be on your way towards a small studio setup.

You'll also save the life of the 6505, as you won't be turning it off/on constantly.

And you'll probably play guitar way more (as I do now), as it takes seconds to turn an iPad and speakers on.


----------



## venndi (Nov 10, 2015)

I have a scarlett 2i4, and a bunch of VST's, like amplitube, TSE X50, Recbinet, Revalver, BIAS. Must say, that TSE X50 and BIAS is the best for me.
It's good, but nothing can replace the 6505. I have ordered some Alpine earplugs for 20 euro, I'll se how much affect on the tone, and and is the -15db enough or not. If it's not the best, I'll jump on Elacin 150 euros version, actually I found it for 130 euro.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Nov 10, 2015)

you can go the vst route if you want. but nothing is more convenient than having the vyper 2. a lightweight combo practice with bone crushing tones ready to boot. and at extremely low volumes. To me it doesn't make sense to have a beast of an amp just to tame it. hang on to it of course, but just get the vyper 2 and you will love it.


----------



## oracles (Nov 10, 2015)

The Fryette power station is fantastic. I highly suggest checking one out.


----------



## cGoEcYk (Nov 10, 2015)

I have studied the same situation because my Tremoverb (Dual Rec) has to be at a loud metal on-stage volume level before it fills in. Sometimes it scares me when I strike the strings at proper volume level. That is how br00tal it is.

My research suggested that the THD is probably one of the best because many crappy attenuators/soaks reportedly drastically alter the tone. I may pick it up this week and see how the dB cut pans out. I have a simple dB meter and found that the gain channel begins to sound good around 120 dB. Any cut would help and I might use my Recto at home again.

I own some 30w amps and even those are pretty loud (too loud for quiet home) through 2x12. I go through a lot of trouble to dampen the volume levels too with the OC panels that I have.


----------



## venndi (Nov 11, 2015)

^ Yeah, I had earlier a marshall 30MGFX, it was loud too, not a big difference between the MG30 and the 6505.

Had sombody idea, or had measured, that how loud is the 6505/5150/120W amp, when you put the volume at 2, and sitting in front of the cab?


----------



## Bearitone (Nov 12, 2015)

P-Ride said:


> A bicycle can no way compare to a BMW M4.
> 
> But it's just not worth the hassle of getting the BMW out, to drive 300 meters to the newsagents.
> 
> ...



Couldn't disagree with you more. The amp doesn'ttake up that much extra space. Seriously, how much extra room are you saving? Not enough to put a whole fvcking bookcase 

And the 6505 still sounds BADASS when attenuated. Seriously, a hotplate or fryette power station would be perfect and its not overcomplicated at all. If adding an attenuator to your signal chain is too complicated then theres no way in hell I'd reccomend using a smaller amp with an Ipad, VST, etc... THAT is the "silliest thing I've heard"


Bottom line is this. You can make a full size 6505 work and work WELL in an apartment and its not complicated at all.


----------



## P-Ride (Nov 12, 2015)

Nah. The 6505 is staying in the studio.


----------



## venndi (Nov 12, 2015)

What is the minimal Watt, that must have the attenuator? As I said above, I pulled out two powertubes, now the amp is 60W, so, then the attenuator must be at least 60W? Or can I buy a 25W attenuator?
Have you heard about P&P Amplification attenuator? Are these good? Or the Tube amp Doctor Silencer?


----------



## P-Ride (Nov 12, 2015)

kindsage said:


> Couldn't disagree with you more. The amp doesn'ttake up that much extra space. Seriously, how much extra room are you saving? Not enough to put a whole fvcking bookcase
> 
> And the 6505 still sounds BADASS when attenuated. Seriously, a hotplate or fryette power station would be perfect and its not overcomplicated at all. If adding an attenuator to your signal chain is too complicated then theres no way in hell I'd reccomend using a smaller amp with an Ipad, VST, etc... THAT is the "silliest thing I've heard"
> 
> ...



This is space efficiency for a home setup.


----------



## Bearitone (Nov 12, 2015)

P-Ride said:


> This is space efficiency for a home setup.



Yeah... So hang the guitars on the wall and put the 2x12 and 6505 where the guitars are now. No biggie.

It just seems over complicated to me compared to a tube head and 2x12 that he could plug into, with no software or computers, and jam whenever (as long as he has the attenuator). Take the attenuator off and boom, now you can jam at park shows, house shows, garages, parties, etc. You can't do that stuff without your own amp and 2x12/4x12. Bringing your 6" studio monitors and your ipad isn't gunna cut it.

And recording straight into a DAW is cool but, isn't it easy to just mic up the 6505 and Mesa cab. I mean that combo is a golden staple for so many metal albums and live rigs out there today.

If you have extremely limited space, can't make any noise louder than speaking level, and plan to record straight into a DAW all the time, then i guess it makes sense.

Otherwise it just seems like your castrating your rig and chaining yourself to your computer anytime you want to play.


----------



## P-Ride (Nov 13, 2015)

kindsage said:


> Yeah... So hang the guitars on the wall and put the 2x12 and 6505 where the guitars are now. No biggie.
> 
> It just seems over complicated to me compared to a tube head and 2x12 that he could plug into, with no software or computers, and jam whenever (as long as he has the attenuator). Take the attenuator off and boom, now you can jam at park shows, house shows, garages, parties, etc. You can't do that stuff without your own amp and 2x12/4x12. Bringing your 6" studio monitors and your ipad isn't gunna cut it.
> 
> ...



I did consider hanging the guitars.. would disrupt the zen-like flow of my bedroom though. Game-plan is to make enough money to use my lodger's bedroom as a studio eventually; until then my music setup is a discrete corner of my bedroom!

My setup's super-simple. When going to my girlfriend's, I just grab my guitar case (cable and Jam inside) and iPad; my mini-speaker's already in my overnight bag - and can jam high-gain each morning when I wake up!

Carrying around a 2x12" or 4x12" and a head, down to our basement car-park and into my BMW coupé which probably can't fit a cab in it any way, sounds like a horrible activity.

Instead, I grab my guitar in its case in one hand and my pedaltrain bag in the other hand, both of which fit on my front seat. Drive to studio, amp's waiting. Plug in.

An attenuated amp sounds better than a non attenuated amp at low volume; but still not as good as high volume amp, slamming those 12-inch speakers so you can physically feel the air being pushed over the microphones.

Neither an attenuated amp at low volume, or a VST sound as good as a loud amp, so why waste my time with the latter at home, if I'm going to re-record in the studio anyway?

My home studio is for making beats and recording demo guitar.

I then grab my guitar and pedaltrain, saunter downstairs and drive 15 minutes to the studio, where we can slam those microphones and record properly.

Nothing you do in an apartment can sound fantastic, as far as recording guitars goes. So that's why I leave the valve amp where it belongs - in the studio.


----------



## venndi (Nov 13, 2015)

^ After seeing this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdfmoMZO13g , at 1,2 and 3 level sounds the best, so, the low volume by 6505 is better then volume at 7-8. I can drive it at 1 volume, which almost identical for the tone at 2 and 3. But Ill buy first an SPL meter, and be sure that's not damage my hearing, I found a little solution, to not be so loud the amp. Simple open my windows in my room, its helped a lot.


----------



## P-Ride (Nov 13, 2015)

venndi said:


> ^ After seeing this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdfmoMZO13g , at 1,2 and 3 level sounds the best, so, the low volume by 6505 is better then volume at 7-8. I can drive it at 1 volume, which almost identical for the tone at 2 and 3. But Ill buy first an SPL meter, and be sure that's not damage my hearing, I found a little solution, to not be so loud the amp. Simple open my windows in my room, its helped a lot.



Totally anecdotal. It's a single video on YouTube, which has no scientific validity.

Do give it a go by all means. If your ears agree and you think it sounds good at low volume, then enjoy!

General orthodoxy is valve amps sound better cooked.


----------



## RobbYoung (Nov 13, 2015)

If it makes any difference, I'm using a 6505+ 112 head running through a homemade attenuator; no tone sponging, no major loss of tone, and it just gives a more usable "sweep" on the power amp dial. Would strongly advise using one if in a home setting, the amp still kicks ass when the tubes are running hard and the volume is then cut post power amp.


----------



## venndi (Nov 13, 2015)

RobbYoung said:


> If it makes any difference, I'm using a 6505+ 112 head running through a homemade attenuator; no tone sponging, no major loss of tone, and it just gives a more usable "sweep" on the power amp dial. Would strongly advise using one if in a home setting, the amp still kicks ass when the tubes are running hard and the volume is then cut post power amp.



Can you add some link to your attenuator's DIY or something?
A simple volume pedal or volume box in the FX loop won't help? Something like that: https://reverb-res.cloudinary.com/image/upload/a_exif,c_limit,fl_progressive,h_620,q_85,w_620/v1370964562/c527a67o8ulxz4o6meeq.jpg


----------



## RobbYoung (Nov 13, 2015)

venndi said:


> Can you add some link to your attenuator's DIY or something?
> A simple volume pedal or volume box in the FX loop won't help? Something like that "" ?


See I tried adding a volume pedal in the FX loop, but all it really did was make the power amp run cooler (not the tone I was going for). It also didn't have as linear an effect as I wanted.

The attenuator I built to my own spec. I have the drawings at home but it's basically a set of resistors on separate lines that can run in series, and a rotary selector that connects to 1,2,3 or all 4 of the resistors. It has a passive heatsink (big ol' lump of aluminium) and some Neutrik connectors. From what I can remember the power output is as follows:

*Open (60W)*
*Pos 1 (15W)* <- Sounds perfectly adequate at any power amp level, but with a few dB knocked off. My personal favorite setting.
*Pos 2 (~4W)* <- At this point using the amp through a 4x12 starts to lose tone due to the speaker not driving fully.
*Pos 3 (~1W)* <- At this point using the amp through a 1x12 starts to lose tone due to the speaker not driving fully.
*Pos 4 (~1/4 W)* <- Only really useful for late night playing or if maxing out the power amp

Testing on the lowest setting, the attenuator only really gets hot if you run it at high power amp settings for at least an hour. When I get home I'll PM you the blueprints, if they'll be any use


----------

